# tegu meals!



## SnakeCharmr728 (Apr 16, 2013)

I feed my tegus about 90% whole prey only, and occasionally they get the ground turkey, organ meats etc. I try to mix in veggies and fruits every other meal or so. 

mice, chicks, crawdads, and sardines




Ground turkey, beef heart, collard greens, green beans, purple grapes, blueberries, & strawberries. 




newborn rabbit kits




Roaches




Ground turkey, scallops, shrimp, cantalope & strawberries. 




turkey, beef heart, apples, peas, and chicks. 




frog legs, silkworm pupa, beef heart, snails, grass shrimp, grasshoppers, and cow tongue




crawdads and mixed veggies




duck egg balut


----------



## Josh (Apr 16, 2013)

Holy smokes - that's A LOT of food!
How often are you switching things up? How much of all that do you keep on hand at one time?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Apr 16, 2013)

That looks like a restaurant buffet selection...haha


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Apr 16, 2013)

These are random meals throughout time, but I have 5 tegus, 4 monitors and 3 blue tongue skinks that Im currently feeding so the freezer is packed with individual meals, thaw, throw in some fruits and veggies for everyone except the monitors and serve. Every single meal is different. I breed mice, rats, quail, chickens, snails, crawdads, 3 different types of roaches, and superworms. & they get a lot more variety than just that.


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Apr 16, 2013)

I try not to have anything in the freezer for more than a month or two to keep its freshness, with how much food I go through, thats not a problem usually.


----------



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Apr 21, 2013)

Where do you obtain your "frog legs, silkworm pupa, beef heart, snails, grass shrimp, grasshoppers, and cow tongue" from? Is it all fresh or frozen?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Apr 22, 2013)

Both fresh and frozen, depends on where I get it, asian markets and some independantly owned grocery stores will carry some of the stuff. Beef heart and tongue can be easier to find than the others. and I breed my own snails.


----------



## xxmonitorlizardxx (Apr 27, 2013)

So all of the snails were bred and had their shells removed by you?


----------



## SnakeCharmr728 (Apr 27, 2013)

The snails that I breed are common garden snails which I do not remove the shells, the ones pictured are apple snails bought at an Asian market


----------

